
Solar-Panel Roads to Be Built on Four Continents Next Year - Osiris30
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-11-24/solar-panel-roads-to-be-built-across-four-continents-next-year
======
woofyman
Click baity title. At $2000 USD a square foot, they're only building test
roads.

------
imaginenore
Who is paying for this idiocy?

Solar Roadways's test installation has been an absolute disaster.

